# NFMS 2010 – Hay Guard/Gazeeka Booth



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.haytalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/gazeeka.jpg









While at the National Farm Machinery Show, we have had a chance to spend some time with our oldest sponsor here at HayTalk International Stock Food (ISF).* ISF bring us Hay Guard an alternative to proponic acid for treating your hay. 

Hay Guard contains no acid or bacteria. Studies from McDill University in Canada shows Hay Guard reduces dry matter loss by 50%.* Also, studies showed that Hay Guard treated bales were 22 degrees Fahrenheit cooler than untreated bales. It has no smell and will not rust your machinery like proponic acid.* Applied to the hay when you bale, Hay Guard is a great tool to battle high moisture up to 25%, especially with those wet springs we have experienced in many parts of the country the past few years. 

Feel free to check it out and contact them for more information.


----------

